# Cat attacks GSD! Warning scary pictures!!



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Bet I got your attention!!lolLooking threw some old pics and found these ones! Thought you guys and girls would enjoy!! Molly and chewy today are inseparable :wub:


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

That's awesome! My GSD was born disliking cats


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks like Kitty was playing Dentist there. My what big teeth you have!

Cute pics.


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

Thank you for making my day! Great pictures!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Too cute! :wub:

One of my kitties plays with Ruger A LOT. Only downside is when it gets too intense for him, he breaks out the claws and I can hear them velcroing to Ruger. He doesn't seem to mind a bit  I'm glad at least one of my other 4 animals enjoys playing with him lol.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

so cool; my dog wants to eat kitties


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

seriously the cutest thing ever!!! that is a fearless cat and a sweety of a dog!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Hahahahahaha!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm glad you all enjoyed the pics! At least once a day they will play together! Most of the time the cat will be hiding and jump out at Molly scaring the crap put of her! Then the game of "chase me" is on. Other times Molly will just walk up to chewy and start barking and nudging him to get play time started! It's very amusing to watch them interact


----------

